# 30 yrs going nowhere's!



## lotsoftears57 (Aug 25, 2013)

I have already written in this forum and for the past 3 days due to my husband bad choices in several job changes, getting addicted to pain meds (is under care of the doc) and not working for awhile, lost trust in everything that comes out of his mouth and he has put us in financial hardship due to his lying. I am so sick of him.

I have my youngest son with his girlfriend of 15yrs and they help us pay for half the household bills.They are very responsible young adults. They have a 3 yrs daughter and a newborn that is 5 days old. Because of what my husband has caused in our family we are without electricity for 3 days now. The electric company wanting full payment of $8,000 to reconnect. We do not have this money at all. My husband made a payment arrangement cause of his addiction without letting me know what was going on. So, he missed a payment and next thing I find is hearing the power to our home go out. Right now, my 3 year Grand daughter is running a fever of 101 and I am so fed up with this life. I have been with this man who is a very hard worker, but he just does not have a trusting heart. He lies to make him feel better about himself, he has a very low self esteem about himself. His ego is higher then the China wall. He blames everyone in society for his problems in life. at this point with the electric disconnected, and his not working due to illness. His running around the house like his crazy looking for some way of finding electric. He said he now feels bad for the babies. I am so feed up!!


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Your husband sounds very much like my first husband, it is no way to live. Do you work? Are you the one supporting the family or are you depending on him? Is there anything you can do to help change the financial situation? Or have you left this solely to him?


----------

